# Using 1.75 to 1 inch tapered bands instead of double



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like to shoot lead balls from 36 to 44cal hand cast . Am I losing much speed by doing this instead of just using 1 inch doubles like most people us .
Notice my acuraccy gets better when using them but I'm wondering how much speed if any I'm losing since I don't have a chronograph hard to tell .
Anyone know .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

As far as I know, you will hardly suffer any loss in velocity, if at all. You will probably have slightly longer band life and less sound when shooting.

Speaking from personal experience, your mileage may vary.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Thanks i have been experimenting with the with
And tapper a little trying to get something a little less draw weight then double bands that still shoots a 36 to 44 lead ball pretty fast with accuracy so far this size seems to work best for me . Except with out chronograph I can only kinda know what's going on with speed . But definitely makes it easier to be more accurate with little less draw weight.


----------

